# A/W 4 Gear Rear Wheels



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Does anyone know of a replacement wheel for the rear of the 4 gear or specialty chassis cars. Seem like ever other wheel is either out of round or not drilled in the center. I've looked around and can't seem to find one that is the same size. .385 is what I believe they are.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/12pr-Aurora-MT-...390069505304?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item5ad1f44d18

There's these.....

I'm sure someone makes aluminum wheels, but that can add up $$$$wise..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...9505304&ssPageName=STRK:MEAFB:IT#ht_500wt_969 is one source. he also has larger quantities and some auctions including tires.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL at being sniped on that info !


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

We were snooping at the same time! :lol:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I found em in my recent feedback because i bought some a couple weeks ago. LOL, you had to do a traditional search and found em quicker. good job too!


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. But I was hoping somebody had a line on some delrin or something like the ones made for the T-jets. So many of the factory wheels are out of round or drilled off center. I don't really want aluminum either, I'm wanting to try and make some tall silly foams for a couple of cars I'm working on.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the original Aurora wheels that tubtrack is selling are dead on centered and round. ask sgrig, he has been mounting foam and making silicone/foam tires on these rims for weeks. and, as far as I know, no one makes delrin rims that size. maybe for 1/43 scale cars? have you looked at any 1/43 scale web sites for after market wheels?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Dont use the ones with teeth marks!*

For the record, I too have had great luck with new wheel sets from Tubtrack (Bob).

The only time I've really had issues with the four gear rear hub is in the used arena; where they have been pryed or savaged to remove them from the chassis. 

A quick look behind the rim will show that the actual hub area is quite thin and long, as well as kinda soft. There is an airgap/space. This area allowed for easy distortion when Harry Highschool wasnt feeling handy or careful back in the day. You can very easily distort a freshy by inserting the axle part way and leaning or torquing sideways on the rim.

The rear rim likes to be fully seated. In other words pressed all the way onto the axle WITH the axle tip showing at the outside of the center bore. I've actually had some turds straighten up and fly right just by pressing them on correctly.

Good luck!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TGM2054 said:


> Does anyone know of a replacement wheel for the rear of the 4 gear or specialty chassis cars. Seem like ever other wheel is either out of round or not drilled in the center. I've looked around and can't seem to find one that is the same size. .385 is what I believe they are.


hey Bill,
i got a few pairs or NEW wheels/tires that i removed from NEW chassis 4
custom jobs... Aurora DUNE BUGGY WHEELS/Tires give propper clearances 2..
JT2H..
Bubba 123

PS: i used a wheel puller,.. NOT "Primitive-Pete"..tools...
Pete
(Bubba) LOL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> the original Aurora wheels that tubtrack is selling are dead on centered and round. ask sgrig, he has been mounting foam and making silicone/foam tires on these rims for weeks. and, as far as I know, no one makes delrin rims that size. maybe for 1/43 scale cars? have you looked at any 1/43 scale web sites for after market wheels?


Absolutley correct Al. 100 percent on these so far. I think I spent 50 or 60 bucks from Bob a few months back. Jim has some lol. I sent him a bunch for his stock and they come perfectly true and balanced even after altering them. I mean narrowing them.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

alpink said:


> the original Aurora wheels that tubtrack is selling are dead on centered and round. ask sgrig, he has been mounting foam and making silicone/foam tires on these rims for weeks. and, as far as I know, no one makes delrin rims that size. maybe for 1/43 scale cars? have you looked at any 1/43 scale web sites for after market wheels?


Yep I looked at a couple of places with 1/43. The only one that I found that would do it is Ranch Design, but they would be aluminum. I'll keep looking, I'm just getting tired of the same ole' mag wheel on the backs . Thanks Guys!!


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

JW lists plastic ones on his website. http://jwhospeedparts.com/listpg.htm


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Thats what I'm looking for! THANKS!!!


----------

